# Strange pictures



## Mrs. Engineer (19 مارس 2006)

_Part 1_

_Four pictures!!! _​


----------



## altalhi (19 مارس 2006)

:10: :10: .first photo: just he takeoff from the sea​ 
second photo : i think the cap is out of mind and he got signal for emergency 
landing but the cap is still desison maker he tried to use the tires on :68:sea
third photo:now after surface water he got another signal to takeoff :19: :19: second time thank god
forth photo: maybe the cap is terrorist and he take prestart for terrorism act so becarfull passangers 

sorry for common but really nice photos
thanks MRS eng​


----------



## مصراوى2006 (29 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا ترى الصور دى حقيقيه ولا فى خدعه


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (29 مارس 2006)

These phots are real without any trick


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 مارس 2006)

*Really strange but REAL !*

Thank you for the wonderful pictures.
It seems that there's an airport near by.
Regards,
Ahmed​


----------



## eng_shadi (30 مارس 2006)

thansk 4 your pics

they are real, i have their movies


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## EngUtility (17 أبريل 2006)

Very very very strange and dangerous in the same time.


----------



## مهندس ديكور مصرى (19 أبريل 2006)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## كالاسد (19 أبريل 2006)

وووووووبس ماشالله شلون جذي !! 
بس مشكوره وايد حلوه


----------



## aerospace8 (20 أبريل 2006)

Thank u 4 these cool pics


----------



## lover_pharoh (21 مايو 2006)

كلها صور مركبة 
أين ظل الطائرة في كل صورة إلي جانب أن في أحد الصور تجد مجموعة من الناس لا تنظر جهة الطائرة القريبة لو حدث هذا علي بعد مئات الأمتار لهرعت الناس لرؤيته فكيف بهذا القرب والا يهتمون و كذلك أحد الصور الطائرة داخلة علي مساحة خضراء قادمة من الحر لو رأيت العجل هل هذة مسافة كافية لبدأ تنزيل العجل و الله أعلم


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*   السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير​​*​


----------



## mohamed elshreef (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*فين مكان هذا المطار*

انا شفت صور كتيرللمطار دهبس مشعارف فين مكانه لو حد يعرف يقولى


----------

